
Your Flaws Are Probably More Attractive Than You Think They Are - Elof
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2019/01/beautiful-mess-vulnerability/579892/
======
greythree
Reading that article made me realize that I should have been more vulnerable
all along...I'm so embarrassed and ashamed that I had to read this article to
make me realize that.

